# information on burley baby snuggler in bike trailer.



## biking127 (31 Oct 2015)

Would anyone be able to tell me if they know if the burley baby snuggler is able to fit in to any trailer or if it is for sole use in burley trailers? Or can anyone recommend a universal one?

Thanks in advance.


----------

